# If you had Sextuplets - 3 boys, 3 girls....



## Babybaba

What would you call them?!?

I was watching Jon and Kate plus 8, and thinking to myself what would I have named the children if they where mine... :)

A little fun game!!! And it's so HARD I think to come up with 6 names. Well really it's 12 names as she gave them all middle names....

Sooo fire away what would YOU name your sextuplets , 3 girls and 3 boys :)


----------



## 10.11.12

Margaret Esperanza (Greta) 
Stella Lucille
Lennon Faith (Leni)

Henry Theo 
Cyrus Orson
Elliot Alcott (OH's family name)


----------



## Babybaba

Love your names Hun, BUT my favourite name if yours is EDITH!! Such a pretty classic name, and love the nn edie!! Gorgeous!!!

It is hard work picking 6 names eh??

X


----------



## Mummy2B21

Girls
Kayleigh Jade
Khloe Elissa
Kourtney Jean Giovanni

Boys
Theo/Theodore Ambrose
Zach Michael
Riley Stephen


----------



## sweetmere

Kaidrey Louise
Zoe Claire
Isla Marie

Cohen Clay
Leland Miller
Adrian Joseph


----------



## MumMumMum

These would be mine, not discussed with DH as he turns his nose up at so many names!

Girls
Amelia Rose
Pheobe 

Boys
Jacob Spencer
Joshua Alexander
Ethan Scott

I find girls names sooo hard! I'll have to update!


----------



## 17thy

girls:

Opal 
River
Dahlia

boys:
Onyx
Caesar (say-zar)
Malachai


----------



## KittyVentura

Edith Jane (Edie)
Amelia Rose (Milly)
Darcy Noelle (Didi)
Finlay James (Fin)
Harrison Joseph (Harry)
Oliver John (Oli)


----------



## livfc

Boys:
Oliver Benjamin
Toby Jacob
Joseph Noah

Girls:
Elsie Mae
Rosie Myah
Scarlett Lily


----------



## ProudMummyy

Ohh how fun! If there was no input from hubby then the names I would choose would be 

*Boys*
Caleb Storm
Tyler Flynn
Finley Jay

*Girls*
Harley Willow
Layla Quinn
Kiara Rose


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Mine change quite regualary but at the moment I would go for

Boys
* Noah John
* Harry James
* Riley Liam

Girls
* Amelia Grace
* Willow ?
* Lexi Marie


----------



## rubydoo1

Mine would be - 

Esmee
Annabel
Scarlett
&
Archie Joshua 
Zachary (Zach) William 
Jacob 

It changes often though, and I'm not sure on middle names :) some lovely names girls x


----------



## JustLurking

Desmond
Leo
Samuel
Lucy
Marina (called Mina)
Sarah

Those are all the top names on my three "lists": Very traditional, somewhat trendy, and unusual.


----------



## Arlee

*Girls:*
Anabel Jasmine
Analyn Jayde
Analise Juliana

*Boys:*
Julian Kael
Jacob Kane
Johan Kade


----------



## Squiggy

Well, for me, it is so NOT hard to come up with 12 names! LOL 
I have so many names picked out it's nausiating in itself. 

Catina Blake
Katie Jane
Phoebe Kate
and an alternative name: Casey Dean
(so what, some names are repeated lol)

Nicholas Kane
Angel Noel
Reese Parker
and an alternative name: Dustin or Duncan Cole


----------



## Droplette

Girls
Georgianna Maria
Giovanna Francesca
Sophie-Charlotte Viktoria

Boys
Christian Eli
Phillip Orion
Roman Alexei


----------



## superbecks

Girls would be:

Lily May
Matilda Rose
Sophie Grace

Boys:

Noah William
Oscar George
Harry Lucas


----------



## 3outnumbered

emily rose
daisy amelia
felicity ann

joshua matthew
elijah timothy
oscar alexander


----------



## stephx

Elsie May
Lily 
Piper Grace

Max Tyler
Riley Stephen
Zachery James


----------



## Rhio92

Boys
- Reuben David
- Alex Thomas
- Ciaran Peter

Girls
- Evie Maria
- Holly Grace
- Charlotte Tanya


----------



## xx Emily xx

Gabriella Eve
Evelyn Grace
Catherine Louise

Lucas James
Harrison Thomas
William Michael


----------



## anna_xx

Amelia Lauren 
Evelyn Lucia
Darcie Willow
Eddison George
Finlay Miller
Noah William


----------



## mandarhino

Amelia Margaret
Miriam Cecilia
Katherine ?

Joseph Robert
Nathaniel ?
Noah James


----------



## emyandpotato

Boys: Felix Benjamin, Casper Jacob, Harry Rupert

Girls: Bay Thea, Ivy Freya, Willow Cora... Or something, these are off the top of my head :dohh:


----------



## Aussiemum81

Liam Jacob
Luke Ethan
Tyler (dont know for middle)

Chelsea Lee
Emily Jane
Charlotte Grace


----------



## mushroom

Daphne Maeve
Sadbh Madeleine
Celeste Ria

Liam
Finn
Adam?

I find boys names very difficult..


----------



## LillyLee

Alexandra Nicole
Elsie Allison
Grace Caroline

Anderson Mitchell
Brough Anthony
Jonathan Scott


----------



## mindgames77

My problem is that I love way too many girl names, and not enough boy names

Girls:

Ariah Danielle
Amelia (Louise?)
Faelyn (Joyce?)

Boys:

Tage Michael
Cohen James


And......???

Those are really the only two boy names I love!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Lydia Noelle
Millie Anne
Amerylis May

Gideon Lachlan
Finnegan James
Solomon Thomas


----------



## Shabutie

If I had triplets ontop of having Amara, I would go for;

Girls:

Shiomi Noelle
Selene ?
Harlow Nicole

Boys:

Lokai Jack 
Kobi ?
? ?

Boys are way too hard to name for me! Those were names that float around alot in my head :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Violet
Elsie
Isla

Max
Finley
Oscar

:D


----------



## misshopefull

George
Ethan
Jake


Holly
Amelia
Ruby


----------



## jasminemarie

Six kids to name at once??? Hmm Well, for the girls I would have to chose Emily, Sophia, and Kaitlyn. And for the boys it would be Nathan, Kyle (extremly common and I dislike that but there's a reason), and Logan. :)


----------



## Kiki1993

Fun!

Girls:
Abbie Grace Crawford
Lacey Ann Crawford
Callie Chevonne Crawford



Boys:
Logan James Crawford
Riley Scott Crawford
Reece Alan Crawford


----------



## discoclare

Gabriella Lila Mae
Larissa Cara Tess
Tallulah Mia Grace

Ellis Louis Flynn
Reuben Brody Ted
Fletcher Theo Cole

hmmmm still so many more i like!


----------



## xHaylesx

hhmmmm hard one;

Beau
Lola 
Belle

Roman
Quinn
Mac

xx


----------



## BoBo14

Gracie Louise
Isabelle (izzy) sophia
Katie ann
Henry James
George William
Samuel Harry


----------



## CanadianMaple

Girls:
Anna Katherine
Charlotte 
Maya

Boys:
Oakley
Owen
Max


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg 6 lol okay..

Anna Mia Rose
Victoria Nicole
Sophia Isabelle

Nicholas Anthony
Daniel Joseph
Vincent Michael

!


----------



## Cari

_Girls_

Maeva Charlotte
Sienna Grace
Kendall Rose

_*Boys*_

Xavier Justin
Louis Riley
Bryce Roman

:)


----------



## hubblybubbly

I'd have ( with no input from oh as he has vetoed some of theses!)

Matilda belle
Autumn Rae
Florence Jane

Toby James
Max Anthony
Edward George


----------



## islandnyc

Boys:

Noah Joel
Elijah Ray
Isaiah James

Girls: 
Emily Pam
Sophia Grace
Jocelyn Rose


----------



## BethHx

Girls:

Rosie Blossom
Poppy Isabella
Violet May


Boys:

Isaac Vinnie
Charlie James
Freddie George


----------



## jasminemarie

islandnyc said:


> Boys:
> 
> Noah Joel
> Elijah Ray
> Isaiah James
> 
> Girls:
> Emily Pam
> Sophia Grace
> Jocelyn Rose

Emily, Sophia and Grace are my thre favorite girl names


----------



## Abbypumpkin

Abby Rebecca
Holly Alexandra
Isabel Libby

Sam Joshua
Charlie Zach
Jack Adam


----------



## thankful2012

Boys
Memphis Ty
Oakley Anthony
Brayden Elijaj

Girls
Kinsly Rhiannon
Autumn Brielle
Bristol Christine
I also really love the name Harlow.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Girls 

Isobelle Elizabeth
Loralei Frances
Gabriella Alice

Boys 
Zachary James
Jaxon Robert
MacAdam George


----------



## threemakefive

Boys

Fawkes Raymond
Fisher Thomas
Finneus Oliver

Girls

Blayke Lynn
Billi Tesla
Blane Kamryn


----------



## pipppy

Boys:
Simon James
Davis Edward
Oliver Micheal

Girls:
Heather Marie
Arianna Rose
Shelby Grace


----------



## lexie1994

i have 4 i love!
Amelia Dawn
Layla Alice 
Lucas John
Logan Clay
to any one tree hill lovers, clay is my mums dads name haha! and i was gutted when they introduced the adorable logan this season! haha!


----------



## JKT123

Maia Vivienne
Emilia Grace
Ivy Ophelia

Sebastian Henry
Leo Elliot
Finley Noah


----------



## littlefishygg

Theo Jordan 
Nathaniel Max
Lucas Robin

Lily Taylor
Paige Robyn
Ivy Louise


----------



## TaraxSophia

Girls
Daisy Ada Miller
Freya Scarlett Miller
Seraphina Melody Miller (Sephy)

Boys
Arthur Finley Miller
Harry Rupert Miller
Oscar Freddie Miller


----------



## mummyatlast

Ida-Mae
Poppy Ennis
India or Ivy

Vaughan Ian
George
Leo

I have only thought about that for a minute or two though lol

:flower:


----------



## xxAandKxx

What I would name my Sextuplets :baby::

Girls:
Alia Lori Travers
Amiee Meghan Travers
Payton Taylor Travers

Boys:
Logan Kieran Travers
Luca Kori Travers
Carter Naill Travers


----------



## MacyClara

What I'd name them if my husband didn't have a say... :haha:

Girls; 

Adelaide Michelle 
Natalia Elizabeth 
Caitlin Sara 

Boys;
Wyatt Charles 
Fletcher James
Parker Nathaniel


----------



## Eleanor ace

Boys
Albert Julian
Rupert Arthur
Sebastian John

Girls
Isobel Alice
Isla Ann
Lydia Rachel


----------



## Bevziibubble

After I'd got over the shock!!! I would probably call them:

Chloe Elizabeth
Charlotte Daisy
Emily Jayne

James Thomas
William Tyler
Jack Christopher


----------



## Lilycakes

Boy

Dylan
Sam
Max

Girls

Sofia
Isabella
Annabel


----------



## LoolaBear

I would love sextuplets (call me mad :wacko: )

Girls:

Alexa Rowena Hope
Lucy Anabeth Grace
Gabriella Eloise Faith

Boys:

Jacob Colin
Malachi Richard
Elliott Ivan

they would be the names if no one else had a say in the matter :rofl:


----------



## LunaRose

Oooh fun! There are some beautiful choices on here!

Girls
Eva Amelie
Sienna Robyn
Layla Esmé

Boys
Max William
Dylan Michael
Elliott Lucas


----------



## BUGaBOO

Isla
Georgia
Ophelia

Elliott
Kaleb
Leon


----------



## ChezTunes

Dexter John.
Jaxon Alexander.
Reuben Thomas.

Cassidy Morgan.
Elena Margaret.
Freya Noelle. 

We already have Elsa Robyn.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Alfie John
Magnus Laurence
Luca James

Lexi Rose
Evie Mae
Willow Isabelle


----------



## MrsVenn

Oooo love this thread:

3 boys:
Amadeus Wolfgang (hubby's choice)
Fletcher George
William Ernest


3 girls:
Petal Grace
Persephone Holly
Mia Lilac


We already have a Molly Alice ;)


----------



## sophiedaphne

Siena Alexandra
Isla Elizabeth
Arielle Sophia


Wesley Oliver
Jeremy John 
Xavier Quinn


----------



## edigirl82

Isla Katherine
Milly Grace
Eva Lily

Angus George
Finlay Matthew
Lucas Henry


----------



## pandabub

Arwen Luna
Carys Summer
Guinevere Sage

Leonardo Noah 
Cassius Lincoln
Xavier Finlay


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Isla Rae
Mia Grace
Willow Rose

Jaden Tyler
Jacob George
Oscar Finn


----------



## SadieMaria

Boden Hollis
Hayes Leander
Atlas Eldridge

Bronte Viola
Juniper Boheme
Indigo Eliska


----------



## Beemama321

Landon Alexander 
Keegan David
Declan John

Maren Cecilia
Emerson Anne
Camryn Susan


----------



## JenniferKL

Aubrey Kathryn
Brooklyn Elizabeth
Mckenna Lee



Jackson David
Mason Wayne
Austin Michael

(all middle names are family names)


----------



## lizmageeful

Boys
Landon Austen 
Mackenzie James (Mac)
Jordan Dillon (J.D.)
Girls
Addison Marie
Nicole Harper
Daisy Lee


----------



## Cin

Fab thread idea :thumbup:

Girls: 
Eleanor Fearne (which is what we were going to call DS if he'd been a girl) [Elin]
Matilda Ray [Tilly]
Phillipa Dawn [Pippa]

Boys:
Timothy Martin [Tim]
Edwin Russell [Eddie]
Sebastian Paul [Seb]


----------



## JWandBump

*Cora Rose
Scarlett
Willow
*

*Taylor
Mason
Riley*


----------



## jessebbybo

Milla Josephine
Leila Skye
Aria Isabelle

Kai William
Marlow ?
Taj ?


----------



## BethHx

Eliza
Elsie
Ella? Or Betty
(even though they all mean Elizabeth lol)

Archie
Arthur
Oscar
Maybe Teddy :)

Although id feel guilty that two start with the same letter and the other doesn't.


----------



## isil

Girls:
Ariette Grace
Ophelia Joy
Constance Rose

Boys:
Remus Henry
Frasier Seth
Jasper Reuben 

This is like my most favourite thread ever :)


----------



## lizmageeful

Just remembered this thread and am really sad it died. AFter picking my son's name, I think all of my names from earlier changed!
Boys:
Dash Milo Mackenzie
Ari Levi Ross
Leo Oliver Clark

Girls
Indigo Lola
Addison Lynn 
Daisy Marie 

I like boys having 2 middle names and girls only one, so that they can keep their maiden name as part of their name if they want, but still take their husbands!


----------



## LynAnne

If my OH had no say in the last name if each sex then:

Mia Isabel Alice
Kaitlyn Scarlett
Morgana Tallinn

Alex Steven Parker
Shaun Logan
Blair Ardo


----------



## LockandKey

if I had sextuplets, I'd probably shoot myself :dohh:

but name wise, I definitely wouldn't want all their names to start with the same letter, or rhyme either, that would make for some serious tongue twisters when calling them all out at once.

Well let's see

:blue:
Lucas Nathan
Corbin Reed
Nole Christopher 

:pink:
Althea Scarlet
Eden Rose
Victoria Clair


----------



## emergRN

Wow that would be so overwhelming: 
Girls: 
Lilia Leslie
Julie Emily
Scarlett Frances

Boys:
Reid Thomas
Travis Lee
Simon Michael


----------



## Jessica28

Girls:
Peyton
Paige
Summer

Boys:
Grayson
Reid
Hunter


----------



## Becksta

Girls

Matilda
Isobel
Clara


Boys

Zachary 
Nathaniel
Rowan


----------



## mwaah

Hmmm love this thread, wouldnt want 6 though haha will be happy with this little bean.

Girls 

Lucy
Esme
Isabella

Boys

William
Toby
Noah 

xxx


----------



## cooch

Mollie, Grace, Scarlett, Max, Henry and Grayson. 

If it wasn't for our surname these would be my top boys' names-
Hugo, Alessio, Rocco and Milo.


----------



## Jay900

Sophia Catherine
Amelia Joanne
Cassidy Grace

Jacob Michael
Everett John 
Nathan Robert 

I love all these names, me and oh will have a job deciding when we are blessed with a baby :flower:


----------



## hellen000

Polly Joan
Willow Catherine 
Rowan Laura

Dylan James
Elliot John
Flynn Albert


----------



## Dantes Mom

Mila Paris
Sienna rose
Francessca 

Jonah
Dexter
Sebastian


----------



## xx Emily xx

Evelyn Anne
Martha Grace
Paisley Rose

Oliver Eric 
Alexander James
William Dennis


----------



## bumblebeexo

I answered this last year, and already changed my mind on names! :dohh:

Willow Margaret
Lacey May
Emmie Rose

Harley Sam
Fergus Martin
Morgan John


----------



## wannabemomy37

That would be an amazing blessing for sure!! :cloud9:

Girls:
Lorelei Eden
Mikaelyn Rose
Alexis Genevieve

Boys:
Xavier Edwin
Jacob Thomas
Logan Joseph


----------



## pippi_89

Harriet (Hattie) Arwen
Natasha Gwen
Erica Carys

Luca Dylan
Michael Rhys
James Llewelyn


----------



## LoraLoo

I can cheat a bit as i already have 3 of each :haha:

My girls are

Caitlyn
Eve 
Amy

My boys are

Ollie
William
Alfie

However, if i were to have 6 more (not going to happen :haha:) Id call them (wont use this babys name as its secret)

Girls

Erin
Alice
Victoria

Boys

Edward
Elliott
Harry


----------



## beanzz

Girls:
Ivy Ellowen
Ailla Kailani
Theia Rose

Boys:
Falcon James
Osiris Cruz
Zane Michael


----------



## SophL

My boys would be:
Rupert (Ru)
Douglas (Dougie)
Edward (Ned)

My girls would be:
Aoife
Niamh 
Ciara

Or if I went for non-Irish:
Willow
Rosa 
Emily


----------



## MrsEngland

Assuming that I'd have my girls already so had to come up with other names I'd pick;

Girls-
Millicent Hannah
Lola Rose
Phoebe Scarlett

Boys-
Jackson John
Noah Paul
Harrison James


----------



## BethHx

Girls would be
Iris
Annie
Elsie

Boys would be
Charlie/Charles
George
Arthur or Max


----------



## SweetWitch

Owain Rhodri
Elgan Alasdair
Fergus Osian

Branwen Iona
Awel Mererid
Eilidh Enfys


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My worst nightmare lol!

Charlie
Alex
Ryan

Tillie
Cleo
Rose


----------



## Baby_Dust

Girls:
- Isabelle 
- Eliza 
- Willow 

Boys 
- Isaac 
- Oliver 
- Archie 

We're really struggling with girls names, only really like Isabelle, but there's already one in the family :s


----------



## MUMOF5

Girls:
Lyla
Phoebe
Ava

Boys:
Lincoln
Brody
Finn


----------



## Jlh23

Girls - Maya, Lillya, Kaitlyn 
Boys - Kian, Oakley , Albie


----------



## Charlei

Joellyn Elizabeth
Esme Jade
Decker Cote

Michael Paul
Rhett John
Philip Robert


----------



## twilightgeek

girls :) 

Freya Marie
Sophia-Grace 
Eevie-Melissa

Boys :) 

Caleb James
Harrison Lloyd
Jacob (with no idea of a middle name lol!)


----------



## JJKCB

Charlei said:


> Joellyn Elizabeth
> Esme Jade
> Decker Cote
> 
> Michael Paul
> Rhett John
> Philip Robert

never heard Decker used as a girls name 8-[


----------

